# Got it home



## Tootster (Aug 28, 2004)

We got to the dealer at about 3:30 and didn't get out till about 6:30. I used the PDI list you all provided and the tech was more than accomodating. Things that needed adjustment were: bathroom fan was spinning in reverse, latch on bunkhoues accordion door needed adjustment and one light switch needed to be tightened. Overall I was VERY pleased with the whole experience.

I have to go now so I can load it up, grab the kids, and have some fun. I will report any issues we have on our first outing and try to include some pics.


----------



## ccauthor (Jul 30, 2004)

Congratulations on your new unit you guys will have a lot of fun with it!








I noticed we are almost neighbors, we are in Glen Allen. We too just purchased a new unit ours is a 28BH-S . We Love it! sunny


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Good deal. What dealer did you deal with? Always good to brag about the good ones, we hear so much of the bad ones the rest of the time.


----------



## Tootster (Aug 28, 2004)

Well, we went out on our first excursion and everything went fine. We tried out our free three nights at a Thousand Trails and had a great time. Especially the kids. We did not sign up with them as I don't know if it is going to be what we are looking for in camping. Especially for their start up fee.

We did notice two things that will require maintenance on the camper. One of the doors and one window do not close properly. Neither one leaks but do not seal tight and the door needs to be closed hard.

We did have to come home one day early due to rain, no fun for the kids, but had a great time. We all love our new trailer and look forward to many more adventures.

We purchased our camper at McGeorge / Rolling Hills in Ashand Va. and so far have no regrets. Other dealers we spoke to said to be carefull there, but we got a good deal and have received excellent service so far.


----------



## ccauthor (Jul 30, 2004)

We purchased ours from McGeorge also. I must say the unit was in excellent condition when I inspected it. Well letâ€™s just say they knew I was coming after we had a disagreement about the scope of the PDI. All worked out well. We love our new Outback!









Did you guys get my email? MSN could not deliver to you directly so I sent it back from this forum.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Congrats! Don't hesitate to get all those things adjusted at your dealer. I still have to lube my door latches regularly with Silicone spray to keep them working smoothly.


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Congrats I hope you enjoy your outback as much as we do. Next trip 10/1 can't wait







I also keep the latches on the doors lubricated it makes them close much easier, there's not much adjustment on the doors.

Jim


----------



## Tootster (Aug 28, 2004)

ccauthor said:


> We purchased ours from McGeorge also. I must say the unit was in excellent condition when I inspected it. Well letâ€™s just say they knew I was coming after we had a disagreement about the scope of the PDI. All worked out well. We love our new Outback!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry I haven't gotten back sooner. I did not get your E-Mail. I think it would be good if we keep in touch so we can relay info on local camping sites.

I am not too E-mail savy so will need you to guide me through the best way for us to keep in touch using this forum.

I use Yahoo for my regular e-mail at [email protected]


----------



## ccauthor (Jul 30, 2004)

Hi, action

I just sent an email directly to you again. I had used .net on the original not .com.

I have found the gauge will usually read okay after the trailer has set for several hours, it allows the sides of the tank and the sensors to dry. If it still reads incorrectly you may need to wash the tank down.
The TT I have empties with no problem at level.

Good Luck!


----------

